# Schlamm/Mulm entfernen



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Forum, ich würde gerne dieses Thema zur Diskussionen stellen und dazu Eure Meinung hören.

Jeder hat mehr oder minder in seinem Teich eine Technik, um das Wasser klar zu halten - Mulm, Schlamm, was auch immer rauszuhalten.
Die eine Fraktion mit ZST und Filtergräben, die andere Fraktion mit Filtern in Schwerkraft, Lufthebern, usw...... Beides funktioniert, darum BITTE hier keine x-fache Debatte über Durchmesser von Schieber, Pumpen, Schläuchen, etc.......

Alle Systeme haben wohl auch das Problem, dass einige Meter neben der Ansaugstelle die Strömung gering ist und damit Mulm, Schlammpaterzl, liegen bleiben.
Ich hab das bisher dadurch gelöst, dass ich zumindest in den wärmeren Zeiten mit einem Besen Aquagymnastik betreibe. Gelegentlich alles gut durchgewirbelt, schon ist der Teich sauber - zumindest sauber genug für mich.

Als Ingenieur ist man mit einigen Gehirnzellen immer in der Arbeit, und irgendwie ist mit der Gedanke gekommen, dass ein - ich nenne es mal elektrischer Aufwirbler genau das richtige wäre, um den Mulm in Bewegung zu bringen. Ist das alles mal in Schwebe, schafft die vorhandene Technik das locker aus dem Teich - die einen in den Filtergraben, die anderen in den Trommler. Bei unserem Volumen und Pumpenleistung dauerts ca. 12 Stunden, bis nach der Aquagymnastik das Wasser wieder klar ist. Ich hab hier auch User gelesen, die Wälzen einmal pro Stunde um, da gehts halt dann deutlich schneller.

Egal wies ist, mit regelmäßigen Aufwirbeln könnte man den Teich also wunderbar sauber halten. Die Beschäftigung mit Schlammsaugen, ähnlich erquickend wie Schneeschaufeln, könnte man sich dann ersparen.

Erstmal unwichtig wie sowas technisch funktionieren soll und aussieht, was sagt Ihr zum Aufwirbler?

Gruß, LIMA


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2016)

Kann man auch Strömungspumpe nennen.
Manche haben soetwas als Pumpe direkt im Teichwasser um eben mal extra Wasserbewegung zu erzeugen.

Andere verlassen sich auf die bunten U-Boote, welche regelmäßig sich am Grund bewegen....das hat aber wieder andere Konsequenzen in punkto Tierhaltung, Futter, Filter.

Was solls- ein bisschen Natur muss sein.

Wenn man eine Filteranlage in Schwerkraft Tag und Nacht am laufen hat und vermutlich einiges gut gebaut hat (Kreissrömung, BA und und Skimmer), dann wird vermutlich vieles angesaugt, solange es noch in Schwebe ist.

Sinkt der Dreck erst zu Boden, wird es schwer den vom BA her anzusaugen.
-------------

Wenn Du wiedereinmal tauchen gehst- nimm doch einmal die Siebe aus Deiner Ansaugrinne und guck mal rein, wie der Mulm sich da verhält.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, die Siebe passen schon, das ist ja auch nicht das Thema. In einem Größeren Teich kannst Du nicht
alle paar Meter eine Ansaugstelle bauen


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo, grundsätzlich halte ich das für eine gute Idee. Nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie man das praktisch umsetzen könnte. Eventuell mit einer Druckluftlanze, aber dann kann man auch kehren.

Aber:  *Dem Ingenör ist nix zu schwör!*


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland, im ersten Moment natürlich eine vollkommen bescheuerte Idee, aber so hat halt vieles in meinem Berufsleben angefangen. 
Vor 20 Jahren konnten man sich's nicht vorstellen, heute ist der Husquarna ein vollwertig akzeptiertes Familienmitglied, ich freu mich jeden Tag, wenn der im Morgengrauen schon mäht.
Gruß, Lima


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2016)

Bei meinen klassichen BA aus ABS- runder DEckel mit Töpchen und seitlichem Angang DN100 bleibt in dem kleinen Töpchen eine Menge Mulm liegen.
Den zog der Sog also nichteimal im BA- Töpchen selber weg.
Das mag auch am teilweise zu geringer Saugleistung gelegen haben, da ich einige BA manchmal gedrosselt hatte....
War ein schöne Stinkeschmodder FischAA da drin.

Wollte nur einmal wissen, ob Deine Rinnen unten relativ sauber bleiben oder in welcher Distanz zu den Saugleitungen der Mulm in der Rinne liegen bleibt.
-----------

Vermiete Deinen Teich an Tauchvereine für Anfängerübungen....mehr Mulmwirbel geht nicht.


----------



## Geisy (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Lima

Deswegen wird doch oft der Teich einmal die Stunde umgewälzt damit nichts liegen bleibt.
Bei unseren Teichgrößen ist das eher schwierig.
Dazu gibt es verschiedene Lösungen:
1. Eine Strömungspumpe um den ganzen Teich leicht in Bewegung zuhalten.
2. Ein Stör schwimmt ständig, sieht man auch häufig bei NG
3. Eine Luftmembranplatte in der Mitte vom Teich, so wird das Wasser in der Mitte nach oben geschoben und geht am Rand wieder nach unten

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, ich hab die Siebe nie mehr aufgemacht, allerdings hab ich schon mal gelegentlich den ZST-Kasten bei geschlossenem Schieber komplett leer gemacht. Wenn man daran wieder aufmacht, kommt ja ein rechter Wasserschwall, allerdings viel Ekelzeug ist da nicht dabei, also muss dann schon funktionieren.
Gruß, Lima


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Geisy, eine Strömungspumpe oder was auch immer ist für einen kleinen Teich sicher in Ordnung, bei 28 Meter Durchmesser dürfte da aber einige KW nötig sein, weis nicht ob da mein Stromanschluss reicht

Bei Aufwirbler denke ich nicht an etwas Großes oder manuell betriebenes Gerät. Wenn so ein elektrischer Stör in der Nachtschicht 30 qm erledigt, ist er im Monat bei mir auch fast 3 mal rum - morgens ist das Wasser wieder klar.

Ich sehe bei mir, das nach ca. 3,5 Monaten Pumpenwinterpause flächig eine Mulmschicht abgelagert ist. Nicht viel, aber ist. Wenn mans nicht wegmacht, schwimmt das im Frühling irgendwann auf, sieht nicht schön an der Oberfläche aus. Meine Kids sagen dazu KaWü (Kackewürstchen)
Mit Pumpen kann man bei der Fläche nichts schaffen, ist zu groß, ich müsste 440qqm umwälzen.

Gruß, Lima


----------



## Geisy (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Lima

Mein Teich ist mit 300m³ auch nicht klein und ich bekomm es mit einem 100Watt  Luftheber hin das mein Teich sich dreht.
Wobei der Dreck der einmal liegt so auch nicht aufgewirbelt wird.

Mein Stör ist nicht elektrisch sondern ein Fisch von 1,6m, das hat auch was beim schnorcheln/tauchen. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Feb. 2016)

@Lima

Ich habe 130m³ Wasser im Schwimmteich und habe 2 NG 6500 SKS Pumpen in Internen Pumpenschächten im FG. Bedingt durch in die Höhe pumpen beträgt die Gesamtförderleistung der Pumpen ca. 8400l/h der Teich wird also ca. 1,5x am Tag umgewälzt. Das reicht für die Klarheit des Wassers auch volkommen aus, und hält die Stromkosten in Grenzen.

Ich konnte  jetzt nach dem Winter das gleiche wie du feststellen, nähmlich eine dünne Mulmschicht auf dem gesamten Teichboden und den Stufen und Schrägen. Da ich einen flachen Teichboden habe lässt sich das mit der Impellerpumpe relativ leicht entfernen.

Aber wenn jemand eine Lösung findet das sich der Mulm erst gar nicht absetzt wär das eine super Sache.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Geisy, das mit dem Fisch ist sicher toll, da kann ich nur meine Mädels nicht erwärmen und wie gesagt, mir gehts eher um das Thema wenns mal liegt
Gruß, Lima


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland, dann reden wir in etwa von gleichen technischen Voraussetzungen. Wie viel Wasser unser Pumpen umwälzen kann man ja nur vermuten.
Ich seh's halt so, es wäre schön wenn dieser Mulm automatisiert zu erledigen wäre. Wenn man das Thema Mulm nicht ständig eindämmt, sieht so ein Teich in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr schön aus.
Gruß, Lima


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Roland, was machst Du mit der Impellerpumpe? Saugschlauch?


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2016)

Teichmuli
http://www.schlamm-muli.de/

Das abgesaugte Wasser muss aber auch irgendwo hin- entsorgen und frisch nachfüllen oder fein filtern und zurück.

Es gab oder gibt dafür sogar kleine Trommelfilter- hab ich mal in den kleinanzeigen gesehen...lange her. Exra TF für Impellerpumpe..
----------------------

Der Trick ist wie schon geschrieben der, dass man nicht 440m³/h umwälzen muss, sondern ständig umwälzt, damit der sich noch in Schwebe befindliche Dreck in Richtung Saugstellen bewegt.
Ich pers. lass auch gerne mal die Pumpen aus....Intervallbetrieb..

Wenn man so ca. 100m³/h umwälzt und fein filtert, dann wäre sicherlich auch in solch tollen großen Teichanlagen etwas weniger Dreck am Boden.
Z.B. bei tosa funtioniert das mit 230W Verbrauch (EBF und 2 LH).

Aber Koiteiche müssen Tag und Nacht gepumpt, belüftet und gefiltert werden- zmindest die meisten mit hohem Besatzdichten.
Etwas größere Teiche mit ganz wenig oder ohne Fisch sind da entspannter zu betreiben.
Da ist bei Stillstand nicht gleich Katastrophe.

Kreisströmung:
Habe ich am stärksten, wenn der Gartenschlauch mit ca. 2m³/h den Teich auffüllt.
Die hohe Austrittsgeschwindigkeit am GartenSchlauch schubst den Teich immer mehr an und am Ende drehen sich auch 100t Wasser.
---------------

Es gab hier doch einmal den schwimmenden Luftheber- Skimmer....das könnt man auch als Bodenabsaugtechnik basteln.
Imerhin kein Strom im Teich- nur Luftschlauch.....
Sucht mal- fand ich Klasse.

Forensuche hilft:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schlammsauger-für-80cm.42920/

-schwimmendes Floß, Saugschlauch runter...Teleskopstiel oder baden
Der senkrechte Teil des schwimenden LH brauch auch nur 1m lang zu sein und unten hängt der TEichsaugerschlauch dran...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schlammabsaugung.43459/


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Naja, also Schlammsaugen weis ich schon wies geht. Dafür brauch ich ca. einen 3/4 Tag, mit Freund, Spasshaben, Zaubertrank und Grillen. Das Wasser samt Mulm verschwindet irgendwo im Garten. Auffüllen mit Grundwasser dauert ca. eine Stunde also bei unserer Pumpe sind das dann 10qqm.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Und das mit Kreisströmung kann ich mir bei uns nicht vorstellen, ist ja kein rundes Becken sondern zerklüftet, mit großem Stein, usw.


----------



## Geisy (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Lima

Wenn du mit so ein Ding an einer langen Seite in eine Richtung bläßt kann das Wasser nur auf der anderen Seite zurück.
So kommt mit Sicherheit Bewegung in deine Pfütze.






Gruß
Norbert, der ein DN300 KG Rohr am laufen hat.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Norbert, ich bin leicht erstaunt! Du schaffst das mit diesem Gerät, bis in die letzte Ecke den Boden aufzuwirbeln? Da muss ja richtig Sturm sein. Hast Du da mal ein Bild von der Wasserbewegung? 
Bei uns ist manchmal wirklich schweres Wetter, der Wind kann von SüdOsten richtig Anlauf nehmen und da gibts dann schon Schwall, Strömung, Wellen - aber am Boden passiert nicht viel
Gruß, Lima


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Feb. 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Roland, was machst Du mit der Impellerpumpe? Saugschlauch?



Bilder sagen mehr als Worte! Das letzte Bild zeigt den Unterschied vor und nach dem Saugen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Ja, die Saugerei kenne ich, ich mach das nur mit einem Kärchersauger .....
und jetzt komm ich wieder auf meinen Anfangsgedanken: stellt Dir vor, es wird aufgewirbelt.
Aus dem Teich raus bringens wir ja mit der normalen Umwälzung


----------



## tosa (27. Feb. 2016)

Also wenn du es nur aufwirbeln willst nimm nen osaga 50000 rohrpumpe, mach nen Stab dran und führe diese etwas durch den Teich. Die wirbelt dir alles auf.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Tosa!

Ist bestimmt gut gemeint von dir, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man in einem 440m³ Teich an einem 4-5m langem Stab eine 50m³ Pumpe halten soll. Die 833 Liter / min machen bestimmt ganz schön Dampf auf den Stab.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Also, ich hab heute Abend erst mal gut gekocht und lass jetzt den südländischen Zaubertrank wirken.
Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich nach wie vor einen elektrischen Aufwirbler, eher klein, sagen wir mal nicht mehr als 20 cm Spurbreite, eher eine Unterwasserdrohne ...... Ähnlich wie ein automatischer Rasenmäher muss das Gerät ja nichts aufsammeln, nicht abschneiden sondern nur aufwirbeln. So ein Ding lässt sich bauen, die große Frage ist, ob das Aufwirbeln wirklich die Lösung ist. Ich meine, alleine in diesem Fred hab ich ein paar mal gelesen, dass die Vielumwälzerfraktion deshalb die Meinung vertritt, es reinigt besser, weil die Schwebstoffe keine Zeit haben, zu Boden zu sinken.


----------



## tosa (27. Feb. 2016)

Das stimmt wohl Roland, aber dazu gibt's nen drehzahlsteller und man könnte die Leistung reduzieren und nur an einigen Stellen auf Max fahren. Habe noch eine da werde das mal im Frühjahr wenn alles aufgedeckt ist probieren


----------



## Küstensegler (27. Feb. 2016)

Kann es sein, dass du einen Poolroboter suchst?
(Einfach mal im Web suchen - wollte hier keine Werbung einstellen)

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Feb. 2016)

Wenn's so einfach wäre! Poolroboter können das nicht, hab mich da schon mal informiert. Und stell Dir vor wie das aussieht, ständig eine große Kiste als Netzteil am Steg, dazu Kabelsalat und Saugschlauch. Optisch hab ich mir das so nicht vorgestellt


----------

